# Adria Twin awning



## nutsandbolts (May 22, 2007)

Does anyone know of a decent roll out awning to fit this van. Fiamma, Omnistore or the like?

I did have a Tribute and had a Fiamma F65, will this fit only the sliding door seems to be higher and wider on the twin.

Thanks

R


----------



## tramp (May 25, 2005)

*rebeh*

hi,
we had a omnistore fitted and this mounts to the roof and comes with a stand off , when unwound it comes down at a steep angle but is ok when the kegs are extended i think the fiama are the same but dont quote me on that . we payed about £700 fitted expensive but beats the rain blowing in the side door. when parked up we use a old front section from a safari room put in the cutter mount to act as a privacy and wind break- best use for these useless overpriced bit of kit :evil:

The only problem with the awnings is the door must be closed before extending/winding as it catches the door top 

Have a look at their relevant web sites to see the ones made for panel vans.

tramp


----------



## nutsandbolts (May 22, 2007)

Thanks Tramp I'll check it out.


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

I am sure that Premier Motorhomes or John's Cross wrote about fitting the Fiamma on the X250 panel van. Worth a search on the Forum.


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Please see this post: http://motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-35763.html&postdays=0&postorder=asc&highlight=premier&start=15

for some pictures of both the Fiamma and Omnistor awnings fitted to Adria Twins.

If you need any advice, please PM me.

Many thanks,
Regards,
Chris
Premier Motorhomes of Chichester


----------



## nutsandbolts (May 22, 2007)

Thanks for the link Chris, it was most helpful. I now know what to look for.


----------

